# opinions please?



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

ive been thinking about the abkc and ive been to a few shows and i think the abkc needs to stop with the classes of american bullys and have only one breed size and shape of the american bully. i want to know if some people think the same way i do. so please give your opinion.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont think they should go with 1 size but I do agree with too many sizes which allows the breed to be so inconsistent. if you look at other registrys with other breeds more often then not they have 2-3 classes divided by weight /size for 1 breed. Thats not uncommon.


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

that makes sense 2-3 sizes would be ok. if they could make this consistent. i thought my girl weighed about 65 but she rele weighs 55 at vet today. but she came from an 80lb male n a 100lb female. shes on turning 14months idk if she will get bigger


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It is too late to take away classes now. The standard needs to stay the same as it is and people need to breed to the standard; however, because nobody knows how much bulldog was bred in and where it happened, nobody knows how to breed these dogs thus is the reason for such a great deal of variation in most litters. The size of a dog's parents is not going to determine your dog's adult size. Sounds like you have been listening to a certain judge that has been ranting about the same crap.


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

but shouldnt there be a way to begin to make this breed consistent.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

tribulliez91 said:


> but shouldnt there be a way to begin to make this breed consistent.


The standard is the same for each class the only thing different is height and in the extreme class a bit more mass. If breeders stuck to the standard the breed would be consisitent. Its the breeders wanting to breed these "freaks and exotics" as they call it that are making this breed seem all over the place. The only ones who breed freaks and exotics are the ones who cant afford a nice dog and cant breed to standards they need to label there messes something to make them sound like they are "special". Once people start breeding for standards and health you will see alot more consistency in this breed , { I wouldnt hold your breath on that though}.


----------

